# horse quotes



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Well thank you kind person!

Another one that I've used is: "The problem with following the herd is stepping in what they leave behind"

What I've used on my signature in emails is: "There is a fine line between hobby and obsession ... guess which side of the line I'm on."


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I like that one of yours, too, iridehorses! Hey, can I borrow your "following the herd" one?

I also like "there's nothing better for the inside of a man than the outside of a horse". (Or if you need to be politically correct...person.) :roll:


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I really like this one:

If you have it, you have it for life. It is a disease for which there
is no cure. You will go on riding even after they have to haul you
onto a comfortable wise old cob, with feet like inverted buckets and a back like a fireside chair. ~ Monica Dickens


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Good dressage is like grass growing. You don't see anything happening, but over time it becomes more beautiful. - Walter Zettl


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

3neighs said:


> I like that one of yours, too, iridehorses! Hey, can I borrow your "following the herd" one?


Most certainly you can.  

One that I say a lot (and in fact just used it in another post) is "The older I get the shorter my horse should be."


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> 3neighs said:
> 
> 
> > I like that one of yours, too, iridehorses! Hey, can I borrow your "following the herd" one?
> ...


Thanks! (I gave you the credit, too.)


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

someone i know (who has horses) always says to us:
'never put your money into anything that eats hay or rusts'

She says this in the context of horses getting hurt and needing expensive vet treatment or ripping expensive rugs etc lol i think its just so true!


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's my collection. 

Horse sense is the thing a horse has which keeps it from betting on people. ~W.C. Fields

It is not enough for a man to know how to ride; he must know how to fall. ~Mexican Proverb

No hour of life is wasted that is spent in the saddle. ~Winston Churchill

People on horses look better than they are. People in cars look worse than they are. ~Marya Mannes

It's a lot like nuts and bolts - if the rider's nuts, the horse bolts! ~Nicholas Evans

All I pay my psychiatrist is the cost of feed and hay, and he'll listen to me any day. ~Author Unknown

A canter is a cure for every evil. ~Benjamin Disraeli

There is just as much horse sense as ever, but the horses have most of it. ~Author Unknown

Feeling down? Saddle up. ~Author Unknown

God forbid that I should go to any Heaven in which there are no horses. ~R.B. Cunninghame Graham, letter to Theodore Roosevelt, 1917

You know horses are smarter than people. You never heard of a horse going broke betting on people. ~Will Rogers

Small children are convinced that ponies deserve to see the inside of the house. ~Maya Patel

A horse can lend its rider the speed and strength he or she lacks, but the rider who is wise remembers it is no more than a loan. ~Pam Brown

In my opinion, a horse is the animal to have. Eleven-hundred pounds of raw muscle, power, grace, and sweat between your legs - it's something you just can't get from a pet hamster. ~Author Unknown

Gipsy gold does not ***** and glitter. It gleams in the sun and neighs in the dark. ~Attributed to the Claddaugh Gypsies of Galway

If you want a stable friendship, get a horse. ~Author Unknown

The daughter who won't lift a finger in the house is the same child who cycles madly off in the pouring rain to spend all morning mucking out a stable. ~Samantha Armstrong

A horse is poetry in motion. ~Author Unknown

A Horseman should know neither fear, nor anger. ~James Rarey

Horse sense, n.: Stable thinking. ~Author Unknown

Whoever said a horse was dumb, was dumb. ~ Will Rogers

Never approach a bull from the front, a horse from the rear or a fool from any direction. ~ Cowboy saying

Speak your mind, but ride a fast horse. ~ Anonymous

He doth nothing but talk of his horses. ~ William Shakespeare

I've spent most of my life riding horses. The rest I've just wasted. ~ Anonymous


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

lol those are funny i have a really good one i picked up from another forum, 

Listen to the stories of a once-in-a-lifetime horse; of journeys made and Challenge’s met. The best of horses rise to the challenges we set before them, asking little in return. Those who know them understand how fully a horse can hold a human heart. 

this is a little exert from a whole paper that was written on why god takes our horses from us when its their time to go, and that is one of my favorite parts lol

To those outside our circle, it must seem strange. To see us in our muddy boots, who would guess such poetry lives in our hearts? We celebrate our companions with praiseworthy of heroes. Indeed, horses have the hearts of warriors and often carry us into and out of the fields of battle. 

there is another one i like that one too lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it's amightytarzan that has this quote (and please correct me if I'm wrong!!)
*
Jumping is like dressage with speed bumps!*


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> The daughter who won't lift a finger in the house is the same child who cycles madly off in the pouring rain to spend all morning mucking out a stable. ~Samantha Armstrong


That was so me! Come to think of it, I'd still rather clean the barn than the house. :lol:


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

horsey*kisses said:


> lol those are funny i have a really good one i picked up from another forum,
> 
> Listen to the stories of a once-in-a-lifetime horse; of journeys made and Challenge’s met. The best of horses rise to the challenges we set before them, asking little in return. Those who know them understand how fully a horse can hold a human heart.
> 
> ...



Your sig looks familiar.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

well not a quote as such but a little thing i made up a while ago for a siggy i made for some one...

" These hooves that beat this soil
Are the leaders of a beautiful song
A song that if you listen closely
Will make you hum it all day long "

and another that isnt exatly a horse quote but i love it,

"Friends dont let friends get weird by themselves"

And another one i made up for a siggy ages ago.

" Inside every one is the soul of a galloping horse, its what drives you when you least expect it "


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

Moxie said:


> horsey*kisses said:
> 
> 
> > lol those are funny i have a really good one i picked up from another forum,
> ...


lol yeah so does yours :lol:


----------

